# Pune Fall Open V3.0!



## asacuber (Dec 5, 2015)

After more than two years from when I learnt to solve the Rubik's Cube, I am finally going to a competition!I am there for 2x2,3x3,4x4, and OH.
Inform me if any of you are going!


----------



## asacuber (Dec 12, 2015)

(sorry for multiposting)
Its tommorow!So excited...


----------



## starcuber (Dec 12, 2015)

many of my friends are coming there so have fun


----------



## PJKCuber (Dec 12, 2015)

I am going.


----------

